# Best substrate for frontosa



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Was wondering what all your opinions on the best substrate for frontosa?

I would like to go for b;lack substrate- what are the best sized/types?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I really love the 3M S-grade... only if you have other means to stable the PH. If not, I like aragonite or crushed coral sand.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I only use sand, anything hard will hurt the eggs when female is holding so I got use to using sand. I perfer the color black.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

I use Caribsea Eco-complete Cichlid, a lot of people don't like it as its both Black and White, like salt 'n' pepper, it does 'age' but can be a pain to keep clean as you can't see the **** when using a vacum. However it comes packed wet, loaded with bacteria and is great as a buffer to maintain ph level. Its not sharp so its ok for Frontosa.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> I really love the 3M S-grade... only if you have other means to stable the PH. If not, I like aragonite or crushed coral sand.


Well said Charles.

I used to use the 3M stuff (still have it in a couple of my smaller tanks). Just a personal choice (I got tired of all the black). The 3M does not do anything benefical for your tank. It is basically smooth/rounded glass that does not leach out any beneficial minerals into your tank and it is not porus (does not make a good home for nitrying bacteria).

The aragonite or crushed coral sand that Charles mentioned is probably one of the best substrate choices you can make. The smaller rounded sizes it will not harm eggs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Be aware that black substrate can make your fish go dark. I use plain sand now for all my tanks, just a thin covering, you really don't need it deeper than 1cm.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

I was told that the black substrate bring out the Frontosa's colour?

What colour is the aragonite?

The rock will be ocean rock with any sharp edges smoothed.....

*** kept my burundi on crushed coral sand and ocean rock and i found it really "glarey" for lack of a better word!

I want to get this substrate right first time for when my nangu arrive


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

becadavies said:


> I was told that the black substrate bring out the Frontosa's colour?
> 
> What colour is the aragonite?
> 
> ...


Frontosa with black substrate will make for some nice photos.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Nangu are very nice looking with black sand. I'll see if I can find some pics of my Nangu colony when I had them on black sand.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Black seems to work for some but for my fronts they went so dark that I wasn't keen on their appearance at all so I've changed. With normal sand, my fronts are back to what I want i.e. normal.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Couple black sand pics....

This first set are of my WC Kapampa breeding group...




























This second set are of some of their F1 fry




























Good luck with your black sand. I've got two 50-pound bags of T-Grade is you are somewhat close to South Bend (I didn't look at your location before hitting the reply button).


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Love it, many thanx -Black it is then

Great photos Razzo :thumb: -your substrate in those pics, is it fine sand? -just it looks granually??

and thanx for the offer- but unfortunately for me im in the UK :?

Thanx again guys


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

becadavies said:


> and thanx for the offer- but unfortunately for me im in the UK


UK  ...LOL :lol: only China would have been farther 



becadavies said:


> -your substrate in those pics, is it fine sand? -just it looks granually??


That's hard for me to say. Mine is T-grade and, I guess, I would classify it as a small gravel. I was very happy with the size. I did a lot of research before picking it out and most people recommended T-grade and they thought S-grade was too fine. The vast majority of recommendations were for T-grade so i gave it a go. Never had any S-grade so I can't comment on it's size.

Here is 3M's website, hope it helps: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Crystals/


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I prefer crushed coral sand in my tanks, size #1 or #2 at the largest.


----------

